# looking for new ISP



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

my current isp ATT is raising rates so i am looking for something good and cheaper than 15.00 a month please send any recommendations to me at [email protected] thanks bj


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

www.netzero.com try that


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2002)

*All2Easy* (for your internet connection) for $4.95/month with no software to load.
http://all2easy.net/

*VroomSpeed* (for internet acceleration) for $3.00/month (a must if you use dial-up).
http://www.vroomspeed.com/

These are the best and least expensive internet alternatives if you use dial-up.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Cheapskate, get DSL or cable high speed like the rest of us.

Just kidding, I have seen the ads for peoplepc but I don't know how good it is.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I still use Netzero as my back-up connection. I think you can still get a free account with an ad banner. But you have to use web mail. The $9.99 advertised service is as good as any dial-up I've had.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have EarthLink and its $20.00 with the Browser Accelerator software when you purchase one year in advance ($22.00 when you do not purchase one year in advance) but I also got some free months because of the issue with the software and some additional free months for reffering a few customers to them and my first six months was free with the computer I purchased. I see some local internet providers offering $10.00 a month plus this $3.00 software makes it $7.00 cheaper even. I wonder if I can get the remainder of my year refunded to me. I still have about $90 worth of credit coming to me plus another referral to get referral for soon so that should tie me over for 5 or 6 months in itself.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Try a local reseller. Stay away from anything that requires software to be loaded (peoplepc, netzero, and expecially, AOL).


----------



## jdmart (Jan 9, 2004)

Freedom List gives you a huge selection of free and cheap ISP's. You can find unlimited ISP's for under $10 which include the 5X web accelerator and no banner ads/pop ups. Be sure to read the reviews.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

thanks to all who replied


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I've been using peoplepc for a couple of years (since my last ISP raised its rates). I pay $9.95 per month though I think it's $10.95 if you subscribe now. It's been very dependable.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Charise said:


> I've been using peoplepc for a couple of years (since my last ISP raised its rates). I pay $9.95 per month though I think it's $10.95 if you subscribe now. It's been very dependable.


5.47/month for three months; then 10.95.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

chaddux, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Charise said:


> chaddux, thanks for the clarification.


Just making sure they know the full option if they want to save money.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

With all of the ISP's you can manually connect to them.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Jacob S said:


> With all of the ISP's you can manually connect to them.


 Hmm. How do you connect to AOL without using their crap software?

Of course, the argument can be made that they're not a real ISP.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Can one not dialup manually with AOL by creating a new internet connection in the internet connection wizard?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Jacob S said:


> Can one not dialup manually with AOL by creating a new internet connection in the internet connection wizard?


I believe their proprietary authentication measures are the only ways to login (and only in AOL Crap.0). A simple internet connection would not have AOL's proprietary authentication. I can't confirm that, though. Regardless, no one should have AOL for any reason.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Jacob S said:


> Can one not dialup manually with AOL by creating a new internet connection in the internet connection wizard?


 Ah grasshopper, Chad & I have led you to the enlightenment.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have never had AOL. I have heard good and bad things about it.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

thanks again to all who replied.i tried walmart for about an hour. its just like aol so i cancelled them.i am now using www.gbronline.com have had it for 3 days now and it works as good as other isp's i have had. $9.95 if you pay a year at a time.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I used AOL for quite a few years and when the internet Browsers became better I began to use them and slowly moved off of aol but I found that for traveling around the country the aol access was actually quite nioce for simple stuff like www surfing, e-mail and ftp with wsftp. I say access because I never cared for their browser, just their connections all over the place. Most were adequately fast for e-mail and simple web surfing.
But as my needs became greater and hotels were getting brazen about charging connection time on the hotel phones, I switched to the t-mobile GPRS card. this gives me access to about 1.5 to 2x as fast as a 56K dialup and I have it anywhere, including traveling down the highway.
Still there are times when I have no signal for the wireless connection and I need a back, sort of insurance against being stranded without e-mail or ftp service. I need this for my job assignments while on the road.
I switched my $24.95 a month aol service to the 3 hour $4.95 limited service. This is about as cheap as it gets for what I need and I can always switch or add an hour as necessary. I look at it like an insurance policy cost to cover me when the T-mobile GPRS doesn't work, which happens once in awhile although with exception of the Carolinas where all the towers have not been upgraded to GSM technology yet(still old AT&T PCS technology, I haven't had a need even for the aol backup in over 8 months! Anyway that shouild soon be resolved now that Cingular took it over and is upgrading all those towers in the Carolinas to GSM and GPRS service.

I only recommend the GPRS service for travlers now. There is soon a new high speed service opening up by Verizon but I heard it will be expensive as is with most Verizon service. 

Between my Sierra wireless internet PCMCIA card for the laptop at $29.95 per month and my T-mobile IPAQ6315 service with GPRS and wifi included, I rarely, am without some internet connection anywhere.

There are lots of options but the trick is finding the best one for you. I am always interested in finding a really low cost way to back it all up but so far the best still seems to be aol connection service.

Also, there is no need to use the aol for e-mail or browser. As soon as you connect, just shrink the aol browser and launch your other application like outlook or wsftp ot IE6. You won't even notice you used aol to connect.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Where will this Verizon high speed be available and can you use it for a regular laptop computer?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sorry I'm late to the conversation. Finals tend to do that.

I wish I could offer you my company's services, but the long distance charges would be a killer. 

You may want to investigate getting your own domain name and using a domain hosting service. You don't need to put up a web site. That way, instead of telling people that your new e-mail address, you just change the DNS records. And, the way I have mail set up, there is the admin mail account which acts as a catch-all account and my mom's e-mail account. I set up some exim filtering to drop the e-mails into seperate folders based upon e-mail address. This is automatic spoof protection. The spoof e-mails end up in my "Junk" folder instead of the "Bills" folder. I have two domain names registered, thus I can add another twist.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> Where will this Verizon high speed be available and can you use it for a regular laptop computer?


That's my understanding. It will be available sometime in 2005. Try Circuit City for more info. Here, they have had a rep (just found his bu card!){[email protected]} from Verizon at the store for 8 weeks now talking about it. Supposed to be 384Kbs download but same old 28.8 upload. They did not have a coverage chart. Yes, it will be for laptops as well as for PDA's so he said. You may want to ask him for more info.

I wonder if he will get flooded with e-mail now, oh well, he shouldn't hand out his e-mail to people passing by if he didn't want them to use it.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

navy8ball said:


> my current isp ATT is raising rates so i am looking for something good and cheaper than 15.00 a month please send any recommendations to me at [email protected] thanks bj


i would suggest ISP.com http://www.isp.com

ive been with them now for about a year with no outages or problems whatsoever. there is no special software to load like with other providers like AOL aka AOHELL.

ISP.com is only 8.95 month for unlimited access. 5 POP emails. use with outlook express, outlook and others or check it on their webiste members section. they offer webspace but i dont use it.

again, i would strongly advise you to steer clear of AOL and providers that require you to load software on your computer.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Netscape has a service even in my area for $9.99 which includes the web browser accelerator. Their link is http://www.getnetscape.com . That seems to be a great deal, that will save me $10 a month and I dont have to prepay a year in advance to get it for $20 a month.


----------

